# Need a confidence boost? Watch this!



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yikes


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87nkJquHnAU


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You know those people who audition for American idol, the ones who's family and friends should have vehemently discouraged them from making a fool of themselves on national television, apparently they make videos on the side... 

Nothing short of kksjur and a whole lot of


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> You know those people who audition for American idol, the ones who's family and friends should have vehemently discouraged them from making a fool of themselves on national television, apparently they make videos on the side...
> 
> Nothing short of kksjur and a whole lot of


I'll bet my left nut this guy sings in church (no offence church folks) and all his friends tell him what a wonderful voice he has and that he really should do something with it.


The recording was cheezy enough, but add the video......


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Mike,...I DO feel better about myself now!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

whoa...i didn't know ned flanders from the simpsons had a video out...he really "gets into it" around 1:49 with those quasi dance moves...my favourite part of the vid was at 4:20...!!!...kkjuw


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The recording was cheezy enough, but add the video......


So your not buying a T-shirt? 9kkhhd


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That's gotta be a joke. 

Doesn't it ???


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nice.... I made it 2 minutes in, and that was basically because the brunette fills out a pair of jeans pretty nicely.
I wonder what good old Mark paid Mr Phil Thomas Katt to have this made.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> That's gotta be a joke.
> 
> Doesn't it ???


Sadly I don't think so. 


Let this be a reminder that when someone says "I have an album out", it doesn't carry quite the same weight it once did.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sadly I don't think so.
> 
> 
> Let this be a reminder that when someone says "I have an album out", it doesn't carry quite the same weight it once did.


 - we really need a big laugh smiley of some sort.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's another.


This one is, in a sense, better, because ....well


Dig the crazy vocals man.sigiifa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9J65j2GNzw&feature=related


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

puckhead said:


> nice.... I made it 2 minutes in, and that was basically because the brunette fills out a pair of jeans pretty nicely.
> I wonder what good old Mark paid Mr Phil Thomas Katt to have this made.


 2:55 she was in a bikini XD Not my favourite style of nose though, but she did have some pretty wiggle room.


kqoct and it ends on the words "the most important music show along the Gulf coast".


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Strange... The comments were all praising him haha.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Youtube quote...... by Pensacola, FL Singer/Songwriter Mark Gormley....

I know a bunch of musician/ sailors from around there ... bet I can find someone that knows him kkjuw


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yikes
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87nkJquHnAU


The intro is too short...


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

And STILL!!! - white men can't dance.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

All praise his Gormleyness. His vocals sent me to the moon. Where can I get the CD?



On the other hand, I feel.....somehow...... violated.


But on the other hand, I just want to


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Here's another.
> 
> 
> This one is, in a sense, better, because ....well
> ...


OMG! I really don't know what to say about that! Did you SEE some of the comments? "when the last breath leaves my body, and i slip slowly into death, i want this song to play " or "I just listened to God's music"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I dont know what his handlers are telling him but it's pretty clear they make him look as foolish as they can in the vids. Probably gets a lot of hits on the you tube. The production is horrendous and his singing is grotesque.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Is that possibly Bubble's dad?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The video reminds me of a skit they used to do on Madtv. It was a middle eastern guy who was on the web looking for a wife and he would make amateur love song videos to attract one.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Do you need more Mark Gormley?*

Behold the awesome power and glory of Mark Gormley!

http://www.markgormley.com/


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Is that possibly Bubble's dad?


Bubbles, believe it or not, can actually sing. What was the name of his 80s band? They had at least one hit.

W


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

wayne said:


> Bubbles, believe it or not, can actually sing. What was the name of his 80s band? They had at least one hit.
> 
> W


Actually he puts me more in mind of Milton Waddams from Office Space!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I dont know what his handlers are telling him but it's pretty clear they make him look as foolish as they can in the vids. Probably gets a lot of hits on the you tube. The production is horrendous and his singing is grotesque.


You know, I don't think so.

I don't think there's any attempt at satire or spoof happening here. I think we're seeing an honest to goodness best effort at cool here.


That's what makes it so horrifyingly entertaining.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, I just CAN'T get over all the comments of praise on all those videos...just goes to show you that you don't need class to watch YouTube. LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> You know, I don't think so.
> 
> I don't think there's any attempt at satire or spoof happening here. I think we're seeing an honest to goodness best effort at cool here.
> 
> ...


I thought that too, at first. But if you check into this "UZ" you will find that everyone on it is the same. Freakish, no talent fools with grotesque video. Would appear to me that these guy's (UZ) are just taking advantage of the weirdness factor to get hits on you tube. I feel sorry for these trolls they are using though. I think the performer is for real. But these guys producing this stuff are shams.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

wayne said:


> Bubbles, believe it or not, can actually sing. What was the name of his 80s band? They had at least one hit.
> 
> W


hey there...bubble was in "sandbox"...read his music history here...

http://www.trailerparkboys.com/site_cast.php?cast=3

catch his video with "rush" here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs4qn_bHQQ0


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I thought that too, at first. But if you check into this "UZ" you will find that everyone on it is the same. Freakish, no talent fools with grotesque video. Would appear to me that these guy's (UZ) are just taking advantage of the weirdness factor to get hits on you tube. I feel sorry for these trolls they are using though. I think the performer is for real. But these guys producing this stuff are shams.


Oh I agree UZ is a spoof site, but the video and music were created with no intentional humour. The VJ is laughing. The "artist" and those who enabled him are not.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

wayne said:


> Bubbles, believe it or not, can actually sing. What was the name of his 80s band? They had at least one hit.
> 
> W


sandbox- partied with those guys a few times. it was in the 90s though.

i dunno- this gormley guy is funny. i like his leaning to the side routine.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Give this guy a record deal

http://www.myspace.com/gilbertdonovan


----------

